# Do you wear jewelry?



## Keesha

If so, what kind?


----------



## Shalimar

Yes. Nose stud or teeny nose ring, chandelier earrings, always, anklet also. Often, silver bangles. Sometimes boho necklaces and rings. Dermatitis flares up if I wear rings constantly. If I am going to a fancy evening event, hair ornaments, pearls, or velvet choker.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes.!! I have a few pieces of quality jewellery,  Gold bangles, rings and watches mainly...but the vast majority of my jewellery is costume''...I like to match everything I wear with jewellery of some type...and although I as I already stated I have a few quality  rings, I very rarely actually wear rings including my wedding rings . Bangles and Watches are my usual thing and earrings occasionally ..although not too often now.


----------



## C'est Moi

Wedding rings and earrings, always.   I have a lot of jewelry and enjoy wearing it when I go out, but day-to-day just the basics.


----------



## IKE

No watch or rings but I have worn a gold chain and plain quarter size pendant around my neck 24/7 since early the 70's (like pictured below)......in the beginning it had my first wife's name engraved on one side and mine on the other but for the past 42 years it's had my current wife's name and mine engraved on it.


----------



## jujube

The same small diamond studs 365 days a year.  And a sports watch. I'm just not a jewelry person.  I wore my wedding ring and engagement ring until I started dating again and then they went into the safe deposit box with the other stuff.  I gave my engagement ring to my granddaughter to incorporate into her engagement ring as I wanted to pass it on and she and her fiancée agreed to use it.


----------



## Keesha

Thank you. 

I don’t wear any jewelry. I do too many crafts and use too many tools that can get caught but I do like seeing it on other people. I even like nose rings, studs and especially like those belly rings and other body jewelry.
I think they look pretty hot. 

It’s been so long that I wore earrings that I’m not even sure I still have the holes there. 
Has anyone else not worn  earrings for years and then decided to?


----------



## KingsX

.

I own jewelry but hardly ever wear it.

.


----------



## NancyNGA

Only pierced earrings, and only when I go out, even just to Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## chic

Diamonds are my favorites, but I do love the color of aquamarines like these. Purple amethyst crystals also. I wear jewelry every day.


----------



## Keesha

Ok on second thought I suppose I do wear jewelry but it’s hair jewelry or hair bling. Lol 
I also really like aquamarines, turquoise and many other types of stones 
 But most of them are in bead form. 




I didn’t want to add all those pictures but it won’t let me remove the ones I didn’t want. 
Sorry. Plus the pics are huge. 

Your jewelry is gorgeous chic.


----------



## Butterfly

I have a sensitivity to metals, so I usually do not wear jewelry.  Back when I was working, though, I almost always wore dangly pierced earrings.  I like jewelry, but it doesn't like me.


----------



## connect1

Only when I go out.
I like silver jewelry on me.
Long hanging earrings, because my hair is long, a couple rings and a bracelet is about it.


----------



## HazyDavey

Just my wedding ring and a small basic silver chain I wear all the time. When I go out, I'll put on my watch mostly out of habit I guess. I really don't need it anymore but I've had it for a long time and it just feels right to bring him along..


----------



## hollydolly

I love Hair jewellery, and yours looks beautiful Keesha....I have a few nice pieces but my hair is very fine so it doesn't look as great in my hair as it would in someone with thick hair..


----------



## hearlady

Very simple jewelry. Studs or petite earrings, a favorite ring and wedding band, and with a plain top I wear a necklace.


----------



## moviequeen1

I wear a dolphin necklace which I rarely take off,my Timex  watch,silver dolphin ring on my right finger


----------



## CarolfromTX

I have quite a nice selection of jewelry. Hubs used to travel overseas a lot on business and I made him bribe his way back into the house. LOL! One of my favorites is pearls from the Philippines. When I was teaching, I used to wear different stuff all the time -- my little girls always commented. Now that I'm retired, I just stick to the basics -- a locket that has great sentimental value, and gold drop earrings. And the pearls for dressy occasions.


----------



## Robusta

Nothing except my wedding band!


----------



## Gary O'

Robusta said:


> Nothing except my wedding band!



that's me


----------



## CeeCee

I used to wear a lot of jewelry but lately everything bothers me, only thing I can wear are earrings.  Too bad because I have a lot!

I wanted an iwatch but didn't get one because I knew I couldn't wear it.


----------



## Lara

Ever since I saw Carolyn Bessette-Kennedy (wife of John Kennedy Jr., not Caroline) 22 years ago wearing diamond stud earrings with a white open collar blouse, camel jacket, and nice jeans, I often wear a pair simple diamond stud earrings even if I'm wearing jeans. The clear "color" goes with everything and adds a light touch of sparkle and class...on Carolyn anyway  

Fine jewelry is pretty but I lean toward tasteful artsy jewelry if I feel like the casual creative look. 

Mostly just earrings or a necklace. I usually don't wear both at the same time. No bracelets except on rare occasions and not close fitting. 

I love a pearl necklace if going out.


----------



## StarSong

I only wear a necklace at home but when going out, even if it's only to the grocery store, I don a watch, bracelet (or two), one of my diamond wedding rings (been married so long that I have several), plus a ring on my right hand.  I own a ridiculous amount of good jewelry (most of which I purchased when I was still single, though I also inherited a goodly amount).  

I love jewelry look forward to passing some along to my grandchildren when they come of age.

p.s.  Most of my jewelry is in a bank safe deposit box.  I switch things out every couple of weeks.


----------



## RadishRose

I just wear a gold dome-style ring.

 I do have a few pair of nice gold earrings, some 18k gold bangles, silver and turquoise bracelet and ring, a blue topaz pendant, various fine chains, and a few vintage pieces but never wear any of it anymore.

It bothers me; I play with it, take it off and have lost quite a few pieces until I'm down to just a few.


----------



## Elsie

No jewelry, not even makeup--except lipstick.


----------



## Ken N Tx

One earring,ever since the wife found it in the back seat of my car and asked me whose was it!!


----------



## Elsie

Ken N Tx said:


> One earring,ever since the wife found it in the back seat of my car and asked me whose was it!!



Ha, ha.   Cool save, I think.


----------



## AprilSun

Very little and then only when I have to. I'm just plain Jane around home.


----------



## IKE

Ken N Tx said:


> One earring,ever since the wife found it in the back seat of my car and asked me whose was it!!



I know exactly what you men Ken......that's the same reason why I've been wearing women's drawers for many years.


----------



## Falcon

Just  my USAF   pilot's  ring.  I only wear it  @  military  gatherings.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Yes when I go out. Jewelry I have made. I do bead weaving (peyote, RAW, Herringbone, etc), string larger beads, and make jewelry (and other items) from polymer clay.


----------



## toffee

kesesha like that -pretty ' i love jewellery all types -costume stuff is my fav --every time I go out to shops I pick up a piece -no matter if its cheap -long as its pretty ' and looks good ,
rings I adore ' iwear about 3 at a time - love gothic stuff too...


----------



## JustBonee

*Do you wear jewelry?*


No ... none. .. I have a jewelry box full of old rings, necklaces, earrings and bracelets that my granddaughter keeps eyeballing,  wondering when she is going to get the stuff.
I do wear some nice hair clips to hold my hair in place.    Don't think of that as jewelry though.


----------



## Elsie

I'm 83 & if I wore jewelry, mostly earrings, well, I can just hear the thoughts of much younger people, "Who you trying to fool lady?  Those earrings ain't helping."  lol  (That is.....helping you look more attractive.)  Yeah, I know, who cares what they might think.  I don't care to bother with wearing jewelry.


----------



## Marie5656

*​Now just earrings (pierced).  Had to stop wearing my wedding ring because when I lost so much weight it got too big on me.  *


----------



## Wren

I wear earrings everyday, (usually hoop type)  a ring on each hand, a watch and bracelet


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> I love Hair jewellery, and yours looks beautiful Keesha....I have a few nice pieces but my hair is very fine so it doesn't look as great in my hair as it would in someone with thick hair..





toffee said:


> kesesha like that -pretty ' i love jewellery all types -costume stuff is my fav --every time I go out to shops I pick up a piece -no matter if its cheap -long as its pretty ' and looks good ,
> rings I adore ' iwear about 3 at a time - love gothic stuff too...





Bonnie said:


> *Do you wear jewelry?*
> 
> 
> No ... none. .. I have a jewelry box full of old rings, necklaces, earrings and bracelets that my granddaughter keeps eyeballing,  wondering when she is going to get the stuff.
> I do wear some nice hair clips to hold my hair in place.    Don't think of that as jewelry though.



Thank you. I don’t normally think of hair clips as jewelry either but some of these beaded ones made from crystals and gemstones beads feel more like it and even while I like the look of these I prefer my wooden hair forks. 
I like rings and things but need to get used to wearing them again. They feel foreign to me but look great on others.


----------



## Keesha

Marie5656 said:


> *​Now just earrings (pierced).  Had to stop wearing my wedding ring because when I lost so much weight it got too big on me.  *


That’s bittersweet Maria. 
Congratulations and sorry.


----------



## Fyrefox

I'll wear rings and occasionally a bracelet.  When I was a boy, I really wanted to have a ring, but back in the 1950's and 60's, it was considered kind of an affectation or even unmanly for a male to wear jewelry, even as much as a wristwatch.  My high school class ring was my first piece of real and acceptable jewelry, and I'm glad to now have the freedom to indulge myself...


----------



## toffee

love rings when I go out --silver only ' dont wear married rings as there to small for me ,
like the odd gothic bracelet and necklass- and my silver pandora charm bracelet most days ………...


----------



## Lc jones

moviequeen1 said:


> I wear a dolphin necklace which I rarely take off,my Timex  watch,silver dolphin ring on my right finger


I love dolphins and wear a dolphin necklace and earrings


----------



## 911

I have worn a neck-chain since I was 14 when my Mom gave me a St. Christopher’s medal for Christmas. I also wear my wedding band. I used to wear a watch everyday, especially for work. The watch has since been eliminated.


----------



## jujube

Since my answer over a year ago, I've now stopped wearing a watch and started wearing bracelets.  I like multi-strand bead bracelets, some that I make myself.


----------



## Leann

I wear earrings most of the time. I love bracelets but nothing too big or noisy. Occasionally I'll wear a watch. I don't wear pins or necklaces. I don't have much in the way of "good"jewelry meaning things made of gold or anything with precious stones but the few pieces I do have are in a safe deposit box because they've been passed down for a few generations and I'll eventually give them to my daughters.


----------



## Sassycakes

I always have my wedding ring on and earrings. I only wear other jewelry if I'm going out to a special event ,like a wedding or a party.


----------



## tortiecat

I always wear my wedding ring, engagement ring & my mother's wedding ring.
Also pearl and diamond studs and 3 gold bangles, as well as a watch.
Oh forgot! My ruby ring(my birthstone).


----------



## nan

I like earings and some necklaces.


----------



## Keesha

I still don’t wear any common jewelry . 
The other day I tried on a ring and it drove me nuts. 
It had to go. Oddly enough I don’t treasure or value jewelry.


----------



## Ronni

I have SO MUCH JEWELRY!!  Mostly costume jewelry, and I wear it all the time. I have jewelry to match every item of clothing in my closet.

I always always always wear earrings. I feel naked without them. Same for my engagement ring on one hand and a trio of rings on the other. Most work days I also wear a necklace.....which of course matches the earrings. 

When I go out, wether to my weekly dance socials, appointments, dinner or social events,  I will add bracelets, perhaps layer my necklaces, often add another ring and an anklet or two. 

Did I mention I love jewelry??


----------



## Patio Life

A wedding ring and usually earrings. If we are going to a party I might wear a necklace or bracelet. After wearing jewelry to work everyday - part of retirement is not having to wear it.


----------



## Uptosnuff

Jewelry is one of the few things that I really like buying anymore.  I like jewelry more now and I wear it more now than I used to when I was younger.  The vast majority of my stuff is costume, but I do have a few really good pieces mainly given to me by my husband.

I have a couple of ruby cocktail rings that were my mother's.  I wear these to work, what the heck.  I like going to the summer art fairs and buying little trinkets like shells, fossils, beads, stones, etc. and then going to a jewelers to have a custom necklace made out of them.  I would love to go to a jewelry making class so I could start making my own.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have never worn much jewelry, and mostly what I did wear was just for an accessory, and never anything valuable. I have even pretty much stopped wearing earrings, and we really do not go places where I want to wear jewelry in any case. 

However, I do wear a copper bracelet because we need copper, and it can be absorbed through the skin from a bracelet. When looking on Amazon, I also found necklaces made from copper wire with gemstones or crystals in them. So beautiful ! 

I am going to try one with Opalite and copper wire, and we also got one that has several kinds of healing crystals in it as a present for my daughter for Christmas. 
I found a book about healing crystals, and am just starting to read about them, but I was wondering if anyone has any jewelry with crystals in it, and if so, what kind you have and if you think it helps ? 
Here is what the ones I am getting look like.


----------



## Pinky

Through the years I'd accumulated so much jewellery .. then, I stopped wearing necklaces and bracelets. I also made and sold jewellery at one time. Finally, I donated most of it to Goodwill. 

I do wear pierced earrings when I go out, and have a couple of bracelets and necklaces I was given as
gifts that I will keep.


----------



## Keesha

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have never worn much jewelry, and mostly what I did wear was just for an accessory, and never anything valuable. I have even pretty much stopped wearing earrings, and we really do not go places where I want to wear jewelry in any case.
> 
> However, I do wear a copper bracelet because we need copper, and it can be absorbed through the skin from a bracelet. When looking on Amazon, I also found necklaces made from copper wire with gemstones or crystals in them. So beautiful !
> 
> I am going to try one with Opalite and copper wire, and we also got one that has several kinds of healing crystals in it as a present for my daughter for Christmas.
> I found a book about healing crystals, and am just starting to read about them, but I was wondering if anyone has any jewelry with crystals in it, and if so, what kind you have and if you think it helps ?
> Here is what the ones I am getting look like.
> View attachment 85110


The tree of life copper wire pendant is gorgeous. 
Once years ago I purchased a large crystal stone but threw it away as I didn’t like its energy. Lol


----------



## Ladybj

My wedding ring which my hubby upgraded, my 35th wedding anniversary ring. earrings and sometimes a nice necklace. I am not big on wearing a lot of jewelry.  I don't even own a watch.


----------



## Packerjohn

Nay, not me.  I'm from the "old school".


----------



## CrackerJack

Yes I love and wear my jewellery good stuff and good bling. My Mums wedding and engagement ring on my right hand my Husband's wedding ring on my right hand second finger . My dear Mum in laws engagement ring on my keft hand and my 22carat wedding and 18 carat eternity and 18 carat engagement on my left hand. All treasured rings. Lots more stashed away and all very special.


----------



## Keesha

Packerjohn said:


> Nay, not me.  I'm from the "old school".


That’s cause you’re old.


----------



## hollydolly

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have never worn much jewelry, and mostly what I did wear was just for an accessory, and never anything valuable. I have even pretty much stopped wearing earrings, and we really do not go places where I want to wear jewelry in any case.
> 
> However, I do wear a copper bracelet because we need copper, and it can be absorbed through the skin from a bracelet. When looking on Amazon, I also found necklaces made from copper wire with gemstones or crystals in them. So beautiful !
> 
> I am going to try one with Opalite and copper wire, and we also got one that has several kinds of healing crystals in it as a present for my daughter for Christmas.
> I found a book about healing crystals, and am just starting to read about them, but I was wondering if anyone has any jewelry with crystals in it, and if so, what kind you have and if you think it helps ?
> Here is what the ones I am getting look like.
> View attachment 85110


 They look very pretty HFL.. but won't they turn your neck* green*?


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> They look very pretty HFL.. but won't they turn your neck* green*?


Oh yeah. Patina. A lovely look.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I am not worried about that happening , Holly.  The copper bracelet does not do that, at least not enough to be noticeable . The main idea for me to even wear the bracelet is so that it would “leak” some copper into my skin, because I don’t want to have a copper deficiency. 
If it turns out that the necklace does turn my skin green, then I will have to deal with that problem when it happens.


----------



## Llynn

No. I never owned much and I've given that away.


----------



## Keesha

Lately I’ve been trying to wear a ring but after years of never wearing any jewelry it feels so unusual. I’m still going to try and get my old platinum gold ring fixed. It was a comfortable ring. When I get it fixed I’ll show it. It’s nothing fancy. It’s actually very simple which is perhaps what I like best about it.


----------



## fmdog44

I often wonder who buys the "jewelry" sold at gas stations.


----------



## Keesha

fmdog44 said:


> I often wonder who buys the "jewelry" sold at gas stations.


People who can’t afford real stuff ? 
People who are expecting you  show up with a gift and you don’t have anything?( lol ) 
My mother in law?

Kids? 
Who knows. 
People who want to hang something from their car mirror?


----------



## CrackerJack

As i posted in here, I have my Husband's rings and his engagement ring in 1962 on my finger and  his Dad's gold signet ring and his own 21st birthday gold band from his Mum and Dad and a ring from me a half cougerand popular back in the 70/80's here. All in a box with his ID gold bracelet.

I am giving one of his rings to my 15 year old Grandson and let my two Sons choose one for themselves as a keep sake. Will keep the other items and decide what to do with them but I cant face selling them...too precious.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

I wear my wedding ring, engagement ring n anniversary ring on my left hand, an emerald ring my hubby gave me for my 50th birthday on my right hand. Hoop earrings, 3 thin bracelets, a Fitbit a coffee bean charm on a silver chain around my neck. I change my earrings everyday. I also wear makeup everyday, just blush n lipstick, even tho I’m not going anywhere but it makes me feel better.


----------



## CrackerJack

Today I gave my teenage Grandson a precious gift. I gave him my Husband's, his Granddad's 18ct gold ring  that his Parents gave him for his 21st birthday in the 60's. He never wore it but treasured it. I also gave GS another item of good jewelry and to my eldest Son a gold ID bracelet that men wore back in the 70's and 80's but rarely if ever seen them now on a man's wrist. A silver St Christopher medal that GD wore back then went to my Grandson. He is delighted and promised me to care for them as he loved his GD as my Son loved his dear Dad.

I showed him the items privately today whilst I was over at theirs with my eldest Son present and asked them to treasure them and they promised. I am so happy that they have been passed on to my only Grandson and kept in the family. Ive got a couple of other  items to give to my youngest Son tomorrow when I am at theirs for the day.

A lovely part of my Christmas Day at their home


----------



## AnnieA

Small earrings and a watch for work or running errands.  Favorite earrings are leverback or small fishhook wire styles. Don't like studs. I have a small pair of diamond drops and a pair of diamond hoops for dressier days. Occasionally I'll wear larger costume dangle earrings going out.  Favorite bracelets are mixed metal, mixed natural stone.  Favorite necklaces are a strand of freshwater peacock pearls and crochet wrap necklaces that I make using gemstone chips.  I rarely wear rings but have my grandmother's Edwardian gold, platinum, diamond band and a few stacking rings made of various metals and stones.   I don't like the feel of rings so only do those for serious dress up.


----------



## katlupe

I wear earrings and necklaces almost daily. Occasionally I will wear a bracelet and rings. Awhile back in need of money, I sold most of my good jewelry so don't have too many rings. Now if I buy a new one it will be costume. I find, I like the costume jewelry better because I like beads and don't worry about losing a stone or a ring due to the value.


----------



## PinotGrigio

chic said:


> Diamonds are my favorites, but I do love the color of aquamarines like these. Purple amethyst crystals also. I wear jewelry every day.View attachment 52696


I Love your


----------



## PinotGrigio

I wear my Apple watch everyday. Do not wear rings to the gym (weights and stuff). Will put in earrings. When going out I bring out my good stuff!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Never leave the house without it....earrings and rings mostly.


----------



## PinotGrigio

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have never worn much jewelry, and mostly what I did wear was just for an accessory, and never anything valuable. I have even pretty much stopped wearing earrings, and we really do not go places where I want to wear jewelry in any case.
> 
> However, I do wear a copper bracelet because we need copper, and it can be absorbed through the skin from a bracelet. When looking on Amazon, I also found necklaces made from copper wire with gemstones or crystals in them. So beautiful !
> 
> I am going to try one with Opalite and copper wire, and we also got one that has several kinds of healing crystals in it as a present for my daughter for Christmas.
> I found a book about healing crystals, and am just starting to read about them, but I was wondering if anyone has any jewelry with crystals in it, and if so, what kind you have and if you think it helps ?
> Here is what the ones I am getting look like.
> View attachment 85110


Love both especially the Opal. Now I want one


----------



## Gardenlover

Nose ring - so has to grant my better half more control.   
I won't even go into the lower anatomy.


----------



## CrackerJack

CrackerJack said:


> Today I gave my teenage Grandson a precious gift. I gave him my Husband's, his Granddad's 18ct gold ring  that his Parents gave him for his 21st birthday in the 60's. He wore it and treasured it. I also gave GS another item of good jewelry and to my eldest Son a gold ID bracelet that men wore back in the 70's and 80's but rarely if ever seen them now on a man's wrist. A silver St Christopher medal that GD wore back then went to my Grandson. He is delighted and promised me to care for them as he loved his GD as my Son loved his dear Dad.
> 
> I showed him the items privately today whilst I was over at theirs with my eldest Son present and asked them to treasure them and they promised. I am so happy that they have been passed on to my only Grandson and kept in the family. Ive got a couple of other  items to give to my youngest Son tomorrow when I am at theirs for the day.
> 
> A lovely part of my Christmas Day at their home


Further to this post, my Grandson loves the silver St Christopher that was his Granddads. It was a gift from my Husband's Parents for his 21st birthday and one he wore until he was given a gold one on a chain and this one I wear as and when and treasure it.


----------



## pleinmont

I wear my wedding ring and a ring with my family crest on it. I also wear earrings of which I have quite a number. Apart from that I don't bother with any other jewellery.


----------



## 5XBlessings

This last year I started wearing jewelry more and more.  I stumbled across a brand I fell in love with and now I can't see not wearing it.  I use to just wear my wedding ring and thats all, I wasn't too worried about my appearance or myself for the matter.  I am trying to spend more time on me.  The jewelry I wear needs to mean something, or I just can't wear it now.  I have a new found appreciation for things in my life, jewelry helps me get a story across to people on who I am and what kind of person I am without saying a word.


----------



## Marlene

I had a beautiful Celtic cross that a friend gave me many years ago to celebrate my British Isles heritage.  I never took it off. . .but I was recently in the hospital and they removed it to take x-rays, and it hasn't been seen since.  I'm broken hearted about the loss.  The only other piece of jewelry I wear is a ring of black onyx surrounded by 6 tiny diamonds.


----------



## JustBonee

No jewelry these days.  Not for jewelry sake,   but I am seriously  thinking of getting an  Apple Watch. .. one of the new series 5.

Since I take pictures with my iPhone,   why not have a watch to make phone calls on?    ... never thought I would live to see this day!


----------



## peppermint

I have my neckless on all the time...My husband gave the neckless to me many years ago...I hardly take it off...I also  my engagement ring and my wedding ring...Always have it on


----------



## Pinky

The only jewellery I wear when I go out, is pierced earrings, a watch with an opal face that I was given when I left Oz, and 2 rings. I have a vast selection of earrings .. the only jewellery I buy from time to time, even though I keep telling myself I don't need more   

The most important piece of jewellery I have is a rectangular ruby set in a yellow & white gold art deco setting which was my mother's in the 40's. It's small for me though. It sits in it's clam shaped box, which is a piece of art in itself. I treasure it more than anything.


----------

